# Carmela is by far the most idealistic of the group



## Mateland

Can anyone help with the following expression?

Carmela is by far the most idealistic of the group. 

Thank you


----------



## slash156

Mateland said:
			
		

> Can anyone help with the following expression?
> 
> Carmela is by far the most idealistic of the group.
> 
> Thank you


 


Hola MAteland!. . Carmela es por el momento la mas idealista del grupo!
Espero te ayude. Un saludo


----------



## kiro

slash156 said:
			
		

> Hola MAteland!. . Carmela es por el momento *con mucho* la más idealista del grupo.
> Espero te ayude. Un saludo


Hola Slash: espero que no te moleste la corrección, pero en este caso "by far" quiere decir "con mucho" u otra expresión similar.
Saludos.


----------



## slash156

kiro said:
			
		

> Hola Slash: espero que no te moleste la corrección, pero en este caso "by far" quiere decir "con mucho" u otra expresión similar.
> Saludos.


 

Carmela es *con mucho *la mas idealista del grupo?....IT doesn't make sense at all in spanish.....then I'd say "Carmela es por obvio la mas idealista del grupo". o "carmela se da ha relucir como la mas idealista del grupo". . . . . oh y no te preocupes por la correccion.   Con mucho gusto Kiro.


----------



## kiro

Gracias por tu corrección también entonces. 
Si no es correcto decir "con mucho" en esa frase, me quedaría con "de lejos", como ha sugerido Ampurdan, porque "por obvio" tampoco significa lo mismo que "by far".
Saludos


----------



## kiro

Ah, por cierto, aquí está el ejemplo, encontrado en el diccionario de WordReference, que me hizo pensar que quedaría bien lo de "con mucho"... 

He's *by far* the best - Es *con mucho* el mejor


----------



## ampurdan

I've been thinking through:

En España, cuando se quiere destacar una cualidad de un individuo que sobresale con mucha diferencia respecto al segundo que la posee, se dice "con diferencia", "con mucho" o "de lejos".

In Spain, when you want to outline a quality in an individual, which outstands by far from the second one who has it, you may say: "con diferencia", "con mucho" or "de lejos".

I hope this helps.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## kiro

Muchas gracias por la aclaración, ampurdan. =)


----------



## Mita

A mí también me suena bien "con mucho"...  Y "de lejos" también.
Aunque yo diría (tal vez es un coloquialismo de donde vivo): "Carmela es lejos la más idealista del grupo" (sin "de").

Saludos,


----------



## Mateland

Thanks to everyone.. that helps alot


----------



## pilarHI

Hola, mira en este caso significa que es, con mucha diferencia ,la más Idealista..es decir que es claramente mucho más idealista que el resto

Espero que te sirva


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

La preferencia de "con mucho" o "de lejos" depende del lugar. En Argentina usamos "de lejos" o simplemente "lejos": "Carmela es, lejos, la más idealista del grupo".


----------



## bigfiddle

Hola a todos.

Aporto mi grano: "de lejos" y "lejos" no me son tan familiares como "con mucho", aunque si los he oido. Pregunto: Me lo estoy imaginando despues de vivir demasiado tiempo fuera de un pais hispanoparlante, o tambien existe "por mucho"? Les agradezco me refresquen la memoria...y como siempre, que perdonen lo de las tildes...

e


----------



## Soledad Medina

Carmela es por amplio margen la más idealista del grupo.

Saludos
SM


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

bigfiddle said:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Aporto mi grano: "de lejos" y "lejos" no me son tan familiares como "con mucho", aunque si los he oido. Pregunto: Me lo estoy imaginando despues de vivir demasiado tiempo fuera de un pais hispanoparlante, o tambien existe "por mucho"? Les agradezco me refresquen la memoria...y como siempre, que perdonen lo de las tildes...
> 
> e


 
A mí no me suena "por mucho" en este sentido, sí en otro: "por mucho que te esforcés, no lo vas a conseguir".

Claro que no puedo hablar por todo el mundo, tal vez en otro lugar se use.


----------



## grego47

Mateland said:
			
		

> Can anyone help with the following expression?
> 
> Carmela is by far the most idealistic of the group.
> 
> Thank you


Carmela es la más idealista y muy por encima del resto del grupo.


----------



## Grekh

slash156 said:
			
		

> Carmela es *por mucho *la mas idealista del grupo?....IT doesn't make sense at all in spanish.....then I'd say "Carmela es por obvio la mas idealista del grupo". o "carmela se da ha relucir como la mas idealista del grupo". . . . . oh y no te preocupes por la correccion.  Con mucho gusto Kiro.


 
Cambié la conjunción "con" por "por" puesto que suena mejor y yo la he escuchado más usada de esta forma.


----------



## pilarHI

EN Español hablado en España la traducción sería.. Carmela es con diferencia, la más idealista del grupo..esto es..ella es claramente la más idealista...


----------



## El Gabacho

On the topic of "by far" I have this phrase to translate
This is our most popular package by far!
and I translated it like this
*¡Este paquete es el más popular muy por encima de los demás!*

 ¿Cómo les parece?
¿sugerencias?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Hesterbeat

¡Ésta es nuestra combinación más popular/solicitada!

(Si se trata de un viaje, yo diría "combinado" porque "paquete" me suena fatal...)


----------



## pilarHI

Si..seria Bueno Saber A Que Te Refieres Con Package


----------



## onomatopeya

Mita said:


> A mí también me suena bien "con mucho"...  Y "de lejos" también.
> Aunque yo diría (tal vez es un coloquialismo de donde vivo): "Carmela es lejos la más idealista del grupo" (sin "de").
> 
> Saludos,



uy si, esta es la que mejor me suena a mi.
Pero a lo mejor es porque yo tambien soy de Chile


----------



## chizzo

En síntesis...

Si vas a traducir en español latinoamericano, específicamente el sudamericano (desconozco el centroamericano), la frase correcta sería:

*"Carmela es lejos la más idealista del grupo"*

Pero si quieres traducir al español de España la frase sería:

*"Carmela es, por lejos, la más idealista del grupo"*

Espero que te sirva


----------



## ampurdan

chizzo said:


> Pero si quieres traducir al español de España la frase sería:
> 
> *"Carmela es, por lejos, la más idealista del grupo"*


 
Yo no lo he oído jamás así en España. Yo he oído y diría: *"Carmela es, de lejos, la más idealista del grupo"*.


----------



## danielfranco

Qué raro suena. Bueno, el día que vaya de viaje a España (u otros países latinoamericanos) ya sabré cómo decirlo. Por el momento, me quedo pasmado porque no me acuerdo cómo cuernos diríamos esa frase en español mexicano... Hmm... A ver:
"Carmela es, más que nadie, la más idealista del grupo."




¡Puagh! Qué horrible suena. A lo mejor me hubiera yo limitado a mi expresión coloquial: "Carmela es la más idealista del grupo, _de a madres"_


----------



## Bocasman

You guys are thinking and stressing way too much!

La traducción más simple es:
Carmela es *sin dudas* la más idealista del grupo.


----------



## El Gabacho

Estoy de acuerdo con Bocasman - A mi me parece, sin dudas, que _sin dudas_ es la mejor traducción de _by far_. Eso de usar la palabra lejos en este contexto es algo que nunca había leído ni oído. Debe de ser algo de Sudamérica.

Debo confesar que no sé por qué dicen que "paquete" suena fatal.

Para mí un paquete es una caja que contiene una cosa o varias cosas. También puede - según yo - usarse la palabra paquete para hablar de paquetes virtuales. Si hay alguna razón por la cual suena fatal paquete, me gustaría saber.

Y, si es que estoy equivocado y debo de usar otra palabra, déjenme explicar lo que es este paquete.

Es un servicio para ayudarles a los distruibuidores de empresas de multinivel o Network Márketing. Este servicio está disponible en dos formas: Básico, y Pro. La membresía Pro le da al miembro acceso a todas las herramientas y servicios de la empresa. La membresía Básica le da al miembro una versión limitada. Y, como es un conjunto de servicios y herramientas, lo he nombrado paquete. 

Una sugerencia que vi aquí fue de decir combinado, pero la palabara combinado no se usa como sustantivo donde vivo en México. La palabra que he visto más que nada es paquete, y a lo mejor - combo - pero combinado no.

No sé si estoy equivocado con el uso de la palabra o si sea un regionalismo.

Gracias de antemano por compartir sus opiones conmigo.


----------



## nanel

Bocasman said:


> You guys are thinking and stressing way too much!
> 
> La traducción más simple es:
> Carmela es *sin dudas* la más idealista del grupo.


 
A mí me valen todas: "de lejos", "con mucho" ("por mucho" no tendría sentido aquí), "con diferencia", o "sin duda" (en singular, aquí no se diría sin dudas ), pero todo esto es en España.


----------



## danielfranco

Tengo dudas con lo de "sin dudas", por motivo que en inglés también tenemos la frase "no doubt", que no tiene la misma implicación de ser comparativa, sino superlativa.


----------



## sinclair001

*By far: *en *mucho*, *por* *mucho*, sin duda.
http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cach...por+mucho,+con+mucho&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=co


----------



## sinclair001

He mirado otros sitios en Intenet, y por contexto se ajusta *Sin duda*, como refirió Gabacho, aunque la expresión usual que conocía es "con mucho" o "por mucho"


----------



## Miguel Hidalgo

by far = a todas luces


----------



## dacian

I would suggest: Carmela es de largo la más idealista del grupo


----------



## starmi

Yo soy española y nunca he escuchado con mucho en esta oracion... :S 
Me suena mejor con diferencia


----------



## flavourdays

Hola, yo lo traduciría como *de lejos* siempre y cuando el texto no sea demasiado formal. Si el texto fuera formal rescribiría la frase buscando alguna equivalencia en el significado. ;-)


----------



## MrMojoRising

Your English is better than my Spanish by far.

Tu inglés es mejor que mi español *por lo visto*.


----------



## Vapaji

Carmela es lejos la más idealista del grupo.


----------



## fiodor2

'by far' means 'de largo', 'con diferencia', 'sin lugar a dudas'..


----------



## cometabit

slash156 said:


> Carmela es *con mucho *la mas idealista del grupo?....IT doesn't make sense at all in spanish.....then I'd say "Carmela es por obvio la mas idealista del grupo". o "carmela se da ha relucir como la mas idealista del grupo". . . . . oh y no te preocupes por la correccion.   Con mucho gusto Kiro.




Con mucho tiene sentido en castellano. Así que eso de que no tiene nada de sentido en español es bastante incorrecto.
Por obvio, en cambio, no tiene sentido en castellano... Es una expresión mexicana, pero nunca lo oirás decir, al menos de esa forma, en España hablando castellano. De lejos también es correcta.


----------



## Telex

En Mexico es mejor dicho "por mucho" es decir "que tiene mas ventajas" o "mucho mas de" y de cualquier adjetivo calificativo.
Entonces se podria decir que: "Carmela es por mucho la mas idealista del grupo"..que coloquialmente podrias decir" carmela es a todas luces...o carmela a leguas se ve que es la mas idealista del grupo"
Espero y contribuya


----------



## Finrod Reavendell

En el español de Costa Rica suena perfectamente así:

"Ella es, _*por mucho*_, la más idealista del grupo."


Steven is more intelligent than Beth by far.

Steven es más inteligente que Beth, por mucho.


----------



## Samuel Liu

slash156 said:


> Hola MAteland!. . Carmela es por el momento la mas idealista del grupo!
> Espero te ayude. Un saludo



Estoy de acuerdo con usted, porque en esta oración, "by far" debe ser un complemento de tiempo, que tiene el mismo significado de "until now", es decir, por el momento, hasta ahora en español. Su intención es para que el hecho suene prudente, o sea, posiblemente surgirá uno mejor en el futuro, pero en la actualidad no existe ninguno que lo supere. 

La mayoría de las respuestas por aquí lo proponen como una frase adverbial de grado o intensidad como 'por mucho' , 'de lejos', 'de largo', 'con diferencia', 'sin lugar a dudas'... Puede que también sueñen cómodos en la oración pero no sirven para interpretar el significado original.

Además, respecto al ejemplo que propuso *Finrod Reavendell*

Steven is more intelligent than Beth by far.

Steven es más inteligente que Beth, por mucho. 

En mi opinión, si el predicado adjetival es comparativo, añadirle 'por mucho' funciona como una enfáisis.  Sin embargo, si el predicado adjetival es superlativo como 'la más idealista', será una redundancia, porque al superlativo no hay que darle un complemento de grado o intensidad. El mismo superlativo ya implica el grado máximo.  por ejemplo, la frase sumamente importante está ok, pero si digo el más imporante sumamente, o sumamente importisísimo, redundante e incorrecto.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Samuel Liu said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con usted, porque en esta oración, "by far" debe ser un complemento de tiempo, que tiene el mismo significado de "until now", es decir, por el momento, hasta ahora en español. Su intención es para que el hecho suene prudente, o sea, posiblemente surgirá uno mejor en el futuro, pero en la actualidad no existe ninguno que lo supere.
> 
> La mayoría de las respuestas por aquí lo proponen como una frase adverbial de grado o intensidad como 'por mucho' , 'de lejos', 'de largo', 'con diferencia', 'sin lugar a dudas'... Puede que también sueñen cómodos en la oración pero no sirven para interpretar el significado original.
> 
> Además, respecto al ejemplo que propuso *Finrod Reavendell*
> 
> Steven is more intelligent than Beth by far.
> 
> Steven es más inteligente que Beth, por mucho.
> 
> En mi opinión, si el predicado adjetival es comparativo, añadirle 'por mucho' funciona como una enfáisis.  Sin embargo, si el predicado adjetival es superlativo como 'la más idealista', será una redundancia, porque al superlativo no hay que darle un complemento de grado o intensidad. El mismo superlativo ya implica el grado máximo.  por ejemplo, la frase sumamente importante está ok, pero si digo el más imporante sumamente, o sumamente importisísimo, redundante e incorrecto.


"Until now" creo que sería "so far".


----------

